# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية > المكتبة الاسلامية >  كتاب ثلاثون طريقة لخدمة الدين

## شذى البنفسج

كتاب :ثلاثون طريقة لخدمة الدين




تأليف: الشيخ رضا آل صمدي

موضوع: الدعوة الإسلامية

نبذة: إن طريق العاملين لخدمة هذا الدين طريق شاق يحتاج إلى جهد وخبرة، ولا بد له من ضوابط يسير عليها السالكين. وحتى لا يتكاسل أحد عن خدمة دينه، أو يتوانى أو يدعي أنه لا يستطيع أن يخدم دينه؛ وضع المؤلف هذه الطرق تيسيرا على من يبغي سلوك هذا الطريق, بأسلوب شيق جذاب يشحذ الهمم ويشد القلوب. .





للتحميل :



ثلاثون طريقة لخدمة الدين

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (62):  شكرا وجزاكي الله خيرا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

مشكوره  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> شكرا وجزاكي الله خيرا


 
هلا احمد نورت ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> مشكوره


 
هلا غسان لا شكر على واجب ..

----------


## ابو عوده

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 


 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 


 

شكرا عالمرور .. نورت ..

----------

